# Can't connect to NAS



## cardifica (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 250GB SimpleTech SimpleShare NAS drive.

I have always had trouble connecting to it - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't!

I have contacted SimpleTech support, but they have determined that it is a network issue.

I have it plugged in to my wireless router.

I can connect to the drive's admin page at http://simpleshare, but I can't connect to the shares themselves i.e. \\simpleshare - I have tried using the IP address instead i.e. \\192.168.0.3

Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks!!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

When you mean you can not connect to the share, what is the error that you receive? How is the drive currently configured networking-wise?


----------



## cardifica (Dec 16, 2007)

I just get a can't find url type message.

The drive is configured as a client, and gets IP from the router


----------



## cardifica (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, finally figured this out - I needed to put an IP Range in the ZoneAlarm advanced settings for the Firewall - works fine after that!


----------

